# JBoss Datasource



## Generic1 (28. Jul 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab bis jetzt meine Datenbankanbindung immer über ein Persistance- Framework erstellt, wie z.B.: iBatis, Hibernate, Hibernate + Spring,
Jetzt bin ich an einem Projekt drann, wo die Datenbankverbindung über JBoss erstellt wurde, d.h. in einer XML- Datei im deploy- Ordner von JBoss wurde eine datasource angegeben mit dme Driver, User, PW usw.
Hat das so schon mal jemand gemacht, ist das Standard, wenn man JBoss verwendet?
lg


----------



## FArt (28. Jul 2010)

Generic1 hat gesagt.:


> Hat das so schon mal jemand gemacht, ist das Standard, wenn man JBoss verwendet?
> lg



Ja, das hat bestimmt schon jemand gemacht und ja, das ist Standard und zwar nicht nur bei JBoss.


----------



## JanHH (3. Aug 2010)

also hier mal meine localhost-datei für ein seam-projekt:

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<!DOCTYPE datasources
    PUBLIC "-//JBoss//DTD JBOSS JCA Config 1.5//EN"
    "http://www.jboss.org/j2ee/dtd/jboss-ds_1_5.dtd">

<datasources>

   <local-tx-datasource>
      <jndi-name>qcatiDatasource</jndi-name>
      <connection-url>jdbcostgresql://localhost/meinedatenbank</connection-url>
      <driver-class>org.postgresql.Driver</driver-class>
      <user-name>postgres-db</user-name>
      <password>password</password>
   </local-tx-datasource>

</datasources>

und das gute Stück heisst "meinprojekt-dev-ds.xml".

So dürften die im Allgemeinen aussehen.


----------



## bronks (7. Aug 2010)

Generic1 hat gesagt.:


> ... ist das Standard, wenn man JBoss verwendet? ...


Es ist eigentlich Standard bei jedem ApplicationServer, da die ganze JTA-Geschichte für EJB vom Server verwaltet wird.

Beim JBoss ist es m.E. praktisch, daß die Verbindungsparameter in einer XML stehen. Auf vielen anderen AS muß man diese läßtigerweise einzeln per GUI eingeben.


----------

